# The Story about how I got my darling Kitty: LONG STORY Part 2



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Well, for about 2 months on, I nagged and nagged and nagged patiently
and FINALLY, my dad said he was fine with it! So, I was going to get the kitten at about 6-8 weeks old, and I wanted another black and white one.
Well, I was going to get one at the next school hols, so I can have the whole holidays with it. One Saturday morning, I looked in the paper, and there was an ad for Siamese kittens, and so I grabbed my money box and counted out my money. I only had $140 there and the Siamese's were $280. Well lucky I did have $140 because that's half of the price of them.
My mum came out and said, "Counting your money for one of those Siamese's. I replied,"Yes. I am." She went off and got the phone and looked at the ad. I thought to myself, "What is she doing??". I saw her press the numbers on the phone the same as the one's in the paper, and i'm like, SHE'S RINGING TO GET ONE!!! YIPPEE! FINALLY! So she rang it and the Siamese breeder was in a small place, (many of you don't know where this is) called Tarnagulla. So off we set, along the highway, up to get a kitten! It was a 1 and a half hour drive, but I would say, it was worth it! There was sooo many, (9 in fact), and I was going to choose this blue point siamese kitten that was kind of psycho and was biting my hair, and this other little one suddenly bit this tiny siamese's tail. I quickly saved it and as soon as I cuddeled it, it absoluetly loved me! So, I chose this one and my mum said," Seeing as you bought all your $140 with you, how about I pay the other half?" I said,"Yes! Yes please!". So we took that one home, (we left at 12:00pm, and got home at 5:00!), so when we got home, I gave him some food, water and a blankie for him and when dad got home, (he didn't know we got the kitten, we got the kitten a week early!), he went, "Hello! Why have you got the litter boxe out?". Then suddenly, *meow* and he was like, "What was that? That sounded like a kitten!", and I replied,"We kind of got a kitten! *hehe*!". Well he was fine with that and that night, we watch Shrek 3 with him!! The next day, dad and I went to the Pet Shop, and brought him a scratching pole, some toys and more food. He's had a very good life so far!! He has now grown into an intelligent, little Siamese!

The End!:smiles
Sorry, I will try to post some pics of the black and white kitty, ok?


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Here are some pics:
Kitty.1 (Havnt got him anymore)
































































Hope you like the pictures!:smiles


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Both of your cats are adorable! And your Siamese looks a little like my Yoshi, who is now 14.5 weeks old.


----------



## Beans (Apr 25, 2011)

Adoraaaaaaaaable!


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Very Cute!!! Did you decide on a name? I love the scratching post.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Thank-you everyone!:smiles
Meezer lover:
Thank-you, yes they are just so adorable, and
Kitty.2 looks like your Yoshi! So cute!!

Beans:
Thank-you so much! They really are adorable!

Nan:
I chose the name, Kitty.2, after Kitty.1,
and the scratching pole is awesome, isn't it?!


----------

